# Just can't make enough of these slippers!



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

About a month ago I asked for recommendations for a knitted slipper pattern because I was going away for a weekend with my sisters and nieces. Based on the suggestions, I made some slippers as gifts. Last weekend my DL asked if I could make her some more of those slippers for her to give them away as a Black Friday gift at her spa. So, I've knitted these this past week and gave them to her today. Everybody loves these slippers! The pattern is called Non-felted slippers on ravelry. They are very easy to make using chunky yarn. If you chose to make them, there is one correction to the pattern on row 5 of the instep - it should end with knit 22 (not knit 26). Other than that, easy breezy!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work!! That's a nice pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did an awsome job, thank you for sharing!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. There are three called "non felted slippers" can you tell me which one you used?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=non%20felted%20slippers


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> Thank you for sharing. There are three called "non felted slippers" can you tell me which one you used?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=non%20felted%20slippers


Non-felted slippers by Yuko Nakamura. They are so easy to make! Just make sure you use chunky yarn.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

This is my go-to pattern when I am in need of slippers. Just love it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Non-felted slippers by Yuko Nakamura. They are so easy to make! Just make sure you use chunky yarn.


I frequently use doubled worsted (Red Heart). It works fine.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> This is my go-to pattern when I am in need of slippers. Just love it.


The sad thing is that I haven't made a pair for myself yet! Everybody else wants them! But this week, a pair for me!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> I frequently use doubled worsted (Red Heart). It works fine.


I never heard of that yarn. I will look for it. Thanks!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are wonderful!!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

beautiful job and great colors..YES these are a favorite around here too!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Punkin51 said:


> They are wonderful!!!


Thank you! I even have a request to make a pair for my nieces boyfriend because he wore hers! I told him to get his size 14 feet out of those slippers and I'll make him a pair of his own. They are going to be purple and I am going to add a pompom for fun! LOL!!! She said he will wear them with pride!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I never heard of that yarn. I will look for it. Thanks!


I think she uses two strands of worsted weight held together. Not sure.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your slippers are lovely...nice colors and nice knitting! I can see why everyone likes them.
:thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Slippers look great....lovely work


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep - you are hooked now!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful slippers. I'll have to make a pair for myself and then I'll be like you and be making a bunch to gift.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

From the photo, it is easy to see why everyone likes them. I need to find a nice crocheted slipper pattern.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are great - thanks for sharing where you got the pattern and the correction. Am definitely going to make some of these for family


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I have seen this pattern so many times, but never made it because of the seam on the center bottom. This a.m. I decided I must be wrong as so many people seem to love the pattern. Goodness, does it work up quick. I finished one in about an hour. It seems smallish. Next time I might make them larger. Thanks again.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

these are lovely but only knit on 2 needles


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Your slippers look great! I've had this pattern in my library on Ravelry for awhile. I think I better get going on these.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

jinx said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I have seen this pattern so many times, but never made it because of the seam on the center bottom. This a.m. I decided I must be wrong as so many people seem to love the pattern. Goodness, does it work up quick. I finished one in about an hour. It seems smallish. Next time I might make them larger. Thanks again.


As for the seam, I cut off a long piece of yarn, starting at the joining point on the sole, bring half the strand through the join point then use a crochet hook and crisscross yarn up that seam loosely so there is no bump in the sole join.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love that they have the "Knit" side in on the bottoms. Going to Ravelry right now to get my pattern. Wonderful slippers!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the pattern .
I made some for family & friends and they all love it .


----------



## Hoosiercat (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a favorite of mine also, have made many for family and fiends. They all love them and asked for more


----------



## Ellies Attic (Nov 24, 2014)

what size length circular needles did you use? 24 inch or 29 or smaller? and was some of this done in the round?


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

I made these last weekend. My foot is small 6 1/2. Used one strand of worsted (4) and one of DK (3)size 7 needle and they fit great. On the website there are a number of variations-some even with sock tops.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

can these be done on 2 needles do you know


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely slippers &#128158;


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> About a month ago I asked for recommendations for a knitted slipper pattern because I was going away for a weekend with my sisters and nieces. Based on the suggestions, I made some slippers as gifts. Last weekend my DL asked if I could make her some more of those slippers for her to give them away as a Black Friday gift at her spa. So, I've knitted these this past week and gave them to her today. Everybody loves these slippers! The pattern is called Non-felted slippers on ravelry. They are very easy to make using chunky yarn. If you chose to make them, there is one correction to the pattern on row 5 of the instep - it should end with knit 22 (not knit 26). Other than that, easy breezy!


Your slippers look really nice!


----------



## Taillta (Feb 24, 2011)

What does "PM" mean in the pattern?


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am going to make myself a pair after the holidays. Just finished a christening dress for my soon-to-be-born GD. Now something for me.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Taillta said:


> What does "PM" mean in the pattern?


Place marker


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love this pattern.

Made a pair when they had a work shop on the forum.

The work shop is closed but you can still read through the many pages of comments posted by people on the forum.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-105614-1.html


----------



## klee (Apr 13, 2011)

What does m1 mean ?


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has posted the link for these slippers, so here it is:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

klee said:


> What does m1 mean ?


Make one. This is when you would increase one stitch. Many different ways to do this depending on the pattern but one of the easiest ways is to knit front and back of the stitch.


----------



## OuiMerci (Aug 3, 2011)

Although there are 3 patterns on Ravelry for Non-Felted Slippers; the original by Yuko Nakamura is knitted on 2 needles. The other two versions are both inspired by the original. The version by Louise Robert "Non-Felted Slippers Biscotte's version" is inspired by Yuko's pattern but converted to work in the round. (so no seaming). The third version uses Magic Loop and 2 strands of worsted weight yarn. I haven't made these slippers but was wondering if anyone had tried multiple versions and wanted to comment on the differences!


----------



## smokey22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, I have been looking for a slipper like that, will be making quite a few for Christmas. Guess I had better get busy.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

OuiMerci said:


> Although there are 3 patterns on Ravelry for Non-Felted Slippers; the original by Yuko Nakamura is knitted on 2 needles. The other two versions are both inspired by the original. The version by Louise Robert "Non-Felted Slippers Biscotte's version" is inspired by Yuko's pattern but converted to work in the round. (so no seaming). The third version uses Magic Loop and 2 strands of worsted weight yarn. I haven't made these slippers but was wondering if anyone had tried multiple versions and wanted to comment on the differences!


I would also be interested in comments to the Magic Loop version.


----------



## Taillta (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

If you use front and back to make a stitch remember that requires you to use one of your knit 1 stitches.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been making these like crazy too! They go so fast and everyone loves them.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I am going to knit some right away!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so glad you shared these. I have another "go to" slipper pattern, but my family will love a change. Did you have to use magic loop to make these? I'm hoping if that is the case, I can use two circulars.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Lovely slippers.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> About a month ago I asked for recommendations for a knitted slipper pattern because I was going away for a weekend with my sisters and nieces. Based on the suggestions, I made some slippers as gifts. Last weekend my DL asked if I could make her some more of those slippers for her to give them away as a Black Friday gift at her spa. So, I've knitted these this past week and gave them to her today. Everybody loves these slippers! The pattern is called Non-felted slippers on ravelry. They are very easy to make using chunky yarn. If you chose to make them, there is one correction to the pattern on row 5 of the instep - it should end with knit 22 (not knit 26). Other than that, easy breezy!


Thanks so much, I needed a unisexed pattern to do gifts.
My other patterns just didn't turn this well.
Patty


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

They look very warm and comfy


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

They look so cozy. And good for both men and women.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Yours are gorgeous! I have this pattern and plan to makes some. I would like to make some for "bigfoot" my son. Any pointers on making them in bigger sizes? I don't know how to adjust a pattern like this?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love them but alas I do not have a pair I give them all away.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Great slippers! I should make some, too!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Are these slippery on wooden floors?


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> Are these slippery on wooden floors?


It has been my experience that all knit slippers are slippery.
(Is that why they are called slippers?  ) I have used a coating called Rug Gripper on the soles but don't really like the look or the feel.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Those slippers would make some HAPPY WARM FEETIES !


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Yours are adorable. I have made two pairs and given them both away. Time to make some for myself!!!

Happy Knitting and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## barb31 (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern for a newborn blanket????


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great knitting. Sounds like fun. Will make a few thank you for sharing


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I made the first pair in stripes as I had these 3 left-over bits of chunky yarn and didn't know if I had enough .There was enough to make both these pairs . Another stash buster .


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice. Do you have to sew yours together? One of the patterns in in the round.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

VERY nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

jinx said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I have seen this pattern so many times, but never made it because of the seam on the center bottom. This a.m. I decided I must be wrong as so many people seem to love the pattern. Goodness, does it work up quick. I finished one in about an hour. It seems smallish. Next time I might make them larger. Thanks again.


I used size 9 needles with chunky yarn and they easily fit a women's size 8 1/2 to 9 1/2


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Ellies Attic said:


> what size length circular needles did you use? 24 inch or 29 or smaller? and was some of this done in the round?


Actually I used long circular's size 9 needles because the 16 inches would be too short for my chunky yarn but I had so much extra cable, just ignored it. Nothing is done in the round so you could use straight needles if you prefer.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

vera M said:


> can these be done on 2 needles do you know


Absolutely!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

piebirdsue said:


> I'm so glad you shared these. I have another "go to" slipper pattern, but my family will love a change. Did you have to use magic loop to make these? I'm hoping if that is the case, I can use two circulars.


I did not use magic loop, just a singular circular.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

They look warm and cozy.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Ermdog said:


> Yours are gorgeous! I have this pattern and plan to makes some. I would like to make some for "bigfoot" my son. Any pointers on making them in bigger sizes? I don't know how to adjust a pattern like this?


Yes I can help you. I am going to make a pair for a man size 14! So I will be adjusting the pattern. If you send me a pm I will test my pattern adjustments and tell you the changes.

Adjusting thus pattern is going to be very easy.

Once you make your first pair you will see that you obviously increase your cast on as well as the number of stitches between your M1K1 increases in the sole proportionately on both sides of the center increases at the pm.

Then, on the instep, on row 2 you are purling and need to pm 9 stitches in the middle of that row so the number of stitches before and after those 9 stitches will be increased.

Then, on row 3 of the instep you are working ssk twice, k3tog before your first marker, which is 7 stitches. So knit up to 7 stitches before the marker then start your ssk,etc.

Row 7 knit to the 2nd marker then ssk,turn.

Do not change rows 8 and 9 as you are working and turning the front center.

I forgot to say that I always work 4 knitted rows for the cuff.

Let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

tambirrer58 said:


> Very nice. Do you have to sew yours together? One of the patterns in in the round.


Yes the pattern I chose has a center seam but I explained in a previous note how I do that with a crochet hook loosely for comfort on the soles.


----------



## mimi320 (Aug 31, 2014)

There are three patterns titled non-felted slippers can you please tell us which author's pattern you are using?


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

These are great. Thank you for sharing. I downloaded the pattern already&#128515;


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

These are great!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

They look comfy Must try them


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I really like your slipper's, I tried doing the second version, the pattern by Louise Robert, I loved it 'no sewing' 
I only made one, just for a try, I need chunkier yarn, but as you can see, I have two end's to weave in and the sole is flat, that is the inside of the slipper, they are easy to make once you get the Judy's magic cast on down pat.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

They look so comfy!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Was unable to download the pattern. When I clicked on download, it came up "no matches found". Any suggestions?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Pennypincher said:


> Was unable to download the pattern. When I clicked on download, it came up "no matches found". Any suggestions?


if you look at page 3 of this post, mombr4 posted about a previous workshop on these slippers. If you follow that link to the workshop, on the bottom of the workshop page is the pattern in numerous sizes. I cast on 50 stitches with chunky yarn on size 9 needles. Good luck!


----------



## Ellies Attic (Nov 24, 2014)

thank you, have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> I would also be interested in comments to the Magic Loop version.


I have just finished one slipper using the magic loop method. I had never done anything like this before. It was pretty easy and I love the way the slipper fits..more like a slipper sock...I watched videos on the magic loop cast on first. I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to do it. I will start the other slipper this evening.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

grandella said:


> I have just finished one slipper using the magic loop method. I had never done anything like this before. It was pretty easy and I love the way the slipper fits..more like a slipper sock...I watched videos on the magic loop cast on first. I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to do it. I will start the other slipper this evening.


did you use the Judy's magic cast on? I like it, and the slipper knit's up quite fast


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

Urith said:


> did you use the Judy's magic cast on? I like it, and the slipper knit's up quite fast


Yes, that's exactly what I did. My first time doing it. It actually went so well that I started a pair of toe up socks, a first for me.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> if you look at page 3 of this post, mombr4 posted about a previous workshop on these slippers. If you follow that link to the workshop, on the bottom of the workshop page is the pattern in numerous sizes. I cast on 50 stitches with chunky yarn on size 9 needles. Good luck!


Thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

You did an awesome job. I bet you will refer to this fall a the slipper months.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Are these slippery on wooden floors?


I think people use fabric paint on bottoms to grip the floor
better.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> I think people use fabric paint on bottoms to grip the floor
> better.


just don't run!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I love your slippers I think I have the pattern but haven't made them yet. I have lots of KW weight which I'd like to use up Maybe double yarn would work like chunky??


----------

